# [Sammelthread] Flatout: Ultimate Carnage



## xTc (12. August 2008)

*[Sammelthread] Flatout: Ultimate Carnage*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Abfahren auf Chaos und Zerstörung: Mit Highspeed und HD-Optik sorgt FlatOut Ultimate Carnage anarchistisches Rennspiel auf dem PC für heiße Reifen
> FlatOut Ultimate Carnage bietet für jeden Geschmack die passende Rennvariante: Im FlatOut Modus starten Temposünder eine Karriere als Profifahrer und heizen in über 130 Wettkämpfen über den Asphalt und Feldwege
> Mit Boliden der Straßen-, Rennund Derbyklasse liefern sich Spieler packende Positionsduelle gegen elf weitere Fahrer. Derbe Action in Form von Deathmatch Derby Wettkämpfen und Crash Test Dummy Herausforderungen erwarten Adrenalinjunkies im Carnage Arcade Modus.
> Mehr als 8.000 dynamisch dargestellte Objekte pro Strecke, 25.000 Polygone pro Wagen, sowie beeindruckende Echtzeit-Lichteffekte auf den Fahrzeugen sorgen für Raser-Action in einer neuen Dimension......




*Flatout: Ultimate Carnage Features:*

12 Autos gleichzeitig auf der Strecke verbreiten die ultimative Verwüstung
FlatOut-Modus für Tempojunkies und Carnage-Modus für Action-Liebhaber
40 Fahrzeuge und sechs Bonusautos wie Truck, Schulbus und FlatMobile
Fünf neue Einzelspielermodi
8.000 dynamisch dargestellte Objekte zum Zerstören und 25.000 Polygone pro Auto
Zur Xbox-360-Version verbesserte, hochauflösende Grafik
Games for Windows Online-Modus


*Flatout: Ultimate Carnage Minimale Systemanforderungen:*

Prozessor : Windows Vista/XP
Grafikmemory : 128 MB
Grafikkarte 3D : ja
Arbeitsspeicher : 2 GB
Prozessor : 2.2 GHz
Festplattenspeicher : 4.5 GB
DirectX : 9.0c


*Flatout: Ultimate Carnage Handbuch:*
Da man das Spiel bei einigen Download-Portalen kaufen kann, wird das Handbuch natürlich auch als Download angeboten. Allerdings kostenfrei. Hier könnt Ihr euch das Hanbuch durchlesen:

Flatout: Ultimate Carnage Handbuch


*Flatout: Ultimate Carnage Community:*
Natürlich gibt es auch eine große Community von Flatout-Spielern. Wer also Gleichgesinnte sucht, ist bei FlatOutHQ richtig aufgehoben.

Besucht FlatOutHQ.de


*Flatout: Ultimate Carnage Videos/Trailers:*
Natürlich gibt es auch eine Menge Videos und Trailer zu Flatout: Ultimate Carnage. Besucht dazu einfach die offizielle Homepage zu Flatout: Ultimate Carnage und klickt unten im Menü auf _"Media"_ und dann dort auf _"Videos"_. Schon wird euch eine Anzahl von verschiedener Videos angezeit.

Die offizielle Homepage zu Flatout: Ultimate Carnage





*Links:*

*Flatout: Ultimate Carnage bei PCGH:*
PCGH - Bildergalerie: Flatout Ultimate Carnage: Rennspiel mit bester Spielegrafik?
PCGH - Bildergalerie: Flatout: Ultimate Carnage - Bilder der schönsten Stunts und Strecken

*Sonstige:*
Die offizielle Homepage zu Flatout: Ultimate Carnage
Flatout: Ultimate Carnage bei Amazone.de
Flatout: Ultimate Carnage bei Gameswelt.com downloaden(kaufen!)


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

So, beginnen wir mit der "Derby-Klasse". Die weiteren Klassen folgen heute oder morgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (12. August 2008)

hehe...hast das Spiel schon durch, weil du alle Autos schon hast..??


----------



## Fransen (12. August 2008)

Ich habe es bei einem Freund nur angespielt und ich muss sagen das es Spass macht.

Die ersten Flatout Spiele habe ich gemieden; weil ich eher aus Rennspiele ala GTR2; Race, Grid stehe.
-->>Aber Carnage wird wohl auch bei mir einzug halten


Greeze


----------



## RomeoJ (12. August 2008)

Ich habe es noch gar nicht gespielt, ausser die coolen Screens habe ich noch nichts gesehen. Ob es sich lohnt zu kaufen oder eher weiter Grid`en, werde ich in diesem Fred hoffentlich spitz bekommen...


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> hehe...hast das Spiel schon durch, weil du alle Autos schon hast..??



Mh, etwas fehlt mir noch. 

Aber ich kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen! Es macht einfach tierisch Laune fremde Auto's zu zerlegen.  Immer volles Rohr drauf, Versicherung zahlt ja. 

So, die ersten Autos sind online. Weitere kommen nachher.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (12. August 2008)

Also von der Grafik und vom Style erinnert mich das Spiel stark an den Vorgänger...angeblich soll die jetzt zu den Besten gehören.


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2008)

Ich werde es mir demnächst auch zulegen ... 

Da man mit "NfS: Undercover" heuer wohl nicht mehr rechnen kann und ich aber schon lange kein gutes Rennspiel mehr gespielt habe, wird es wohl "Flatout: Ultimate Carnage" werden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Philster91 (12. August 2008)

Zuerst möchte ich auch mal sagen, dass ich ein großer Flatout-Fan bin. 



push@max schrieb:


> Also von der Grafik und vom Style erinnert mich das Spiel stark an den Vorgänger...



Also ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir es hole, aber in den Amazon-Bewertungen stand, dass es keine neuen Strecken gibt, nur die alten aus Flatout 2. Sollte auch als quasi Stand-Alone-Erweiterung gedacht sein.

Nur dieser Carnage-Modus, 4 neue Gegner und ein paar neue Texturen, dafür will ich keine 37,95 Euro ausgeben.

Aber für die, die Flatout 2 noch nicht kennen, für die wird es sich wohl trotzdem lohnen.


----------



## push@max (12. August 2008)

Ich werde es mir aus der Videothek ausleihen und mal anschauen...


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir aus der Videothek ausleihen und mal anschauen...



Kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Das Spiel macht echt Spaß, absoluter Suchtfaktor. Vorallem ist es mal was "anderes. Nicht wie bei GRID, wo man auf sein Auto aufpassen muss, sondern hier kann man absichtlich die Fetzen fliegen lassen. 

Auch wenn es nur ein "Re-Make" ist, der Carnage-Modus rockt auch auf jeden fall.


Gruß


----------



## Bennz (13. August 2008)

Flatout UC kann man zocken aber nich lange


----------



## RomeoJ (13. August 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Flatout UC kann man zocken aber nich lange



Wieso nicht lange..?? Hast`e ein Grund??


(ps..500-Spamm-Posting..*hände klatsch*)


----------



## SilentKilla (13. August 2008)

Ahhhh, das Spiel ist ja mal absolut unoptimiert. Sieht aber sehr geil aus.

In der Sig seht ihr meinen Rechner. Laut Temps. scheint sich meine 8800GTX @ 648/1782/1053 zu langweilen, denn die steigen net über 60°C. Spiele wie Anno 1701 oder Siedler 6 oder Crysis erzeugen da über 70°C. Und deshalb stockt es auch aufs Übelste.

Ich warte auf nen Patch bevor ich damit anfange exzessiv zu zocken.


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Wieso nicht lange..?? Hast`e ein Grund??
> 
> 
> (ps..500-Spamm-Posting..*hände klatsch*)



Mh, leider muss ich auch sagen das man mit dem Spiel nicht so lang Spaß hat. Die Rennen sind relativ schnell gefahren. Sprich du brauchst nicht viel Spielzeit um das Spiel durch zu bekommen. 

Und wenn du es durch hast bleibt dir nur noch der Carnage-Modus. Dieser bietiet dir viele Miniwettbewerbe. Zwar sorgt so ein Miniwettbewerb für Abwechslung aber langen Spielspaß hat man mit dem Game nicht.

Relativ kurzlebig.


Gruß


----------



## Philster91 (13. August 2008)

> Und wenn du es durch hast bleibt dir nur noch der Carnage-Modus. Dieser bietiet dir viele Miniwettbewerbe.


Und was für "Miniwettbewerbe" sind das so?


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> Und was für "Miniwettbewerbe" sind das so?



Total lustige. 

Da wäre einmal:

*Hochsprung:*

Du musst auf einer bestimmten Strecke Anlauf nehmen und dann dein Männchen so hoch wie möglich katapultieren. 

*Bowling:*

Auch hier, Anlauf nehmen und versuchen mit deinem Männchen so viele Holzpinne wie möglich umwerfen.

*Ski-Springen:*

Anlauf, und dann das Männchen so rauskatapultieren damit es möglichst weit fliegt.

*Basketball:*

Du musst versuchen dein Männchen in einen Korb mit möglichst hoher Punktzahl zu schleudern.

Und noch einige mehr... Ich hab mir alle noch nicht genau angesehen. 


Gruß


----------



## push@max (13. August 2008)

Okay, hört sich nach einem Wochend-Game an, perfekt um es aus der Videothek auszuleihen...

Die Minigames sind bis auf Basketball und Hochsprung gleich mit FlatOut 2, da gabs sogar noch ein paar mehr


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

Ich hab da mal kurz was vorbereitet. 

Überigens schaut das mit 8x AA und 16x AF richtig geil aus. 


Anlauf nehmen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...um die Tonnen drumherum fahren....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... auf in die "Absprung-Zone" (Da wo die gelben Linien sind)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...rausschleudern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...fliegen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und zum Schluss landen, oder auch einfach Sinnlos rumhängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazti: 124 Meter - Wie schlecht. 


Gruß


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

So, ich poste mal einen "_Schwung_" Screenshots. Ich habe versucht die schöne Ingame-Grafik einzufangen. Ich muss echt sagen, die Grafik schaut wirklich verdammt nett aus.

Aber überzeugt euch selbst. Weitere Screens kommen morgen.


----------



## Philster91 (14. August 2008)

> Die Minigames sind bis auf Basketball und Hochsprung gleich mit FlatOut 2, da gabs sogar noch ein paar mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Minigames aus Flatout 2 kenn ich schon, welche sind denn NEU? 



> Und wenn du es durch hast bleibt dir nur noch der Carnage-Modus. Dieser bietiet dir viele Miniwettbewerbe.


Werden die Minispiele denn jetzt als Carnage-Modus bezeichnet oder was ist das? Vorher hießen die Minispiele doch einfach nur "Stunts".


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2008)

Grafik ist ja mal nicht schlecht, muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber wenn es nur ein kurzes Vergnügen ist, werde ich mir das auch nur ausleihen...

Besten dank für deine coole Reportage.. 

Werde mir da das dann wohl mal am Samstag nach FEAR-Combat zum runterkommen antun... 

axxo..mal ne Frage wie machst du die Spielescreenshoot`s ? bestimmt nicht mit der Druck/S-Abf Taste, oder ??


Weil die sehen mal richtig fett aus...


----------



## xTc (14. August 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> Die Minigames aus Flatout 2 kenn ich schon, welche sind denn NEU?
> 
> 
> Werden die Minispiele denn jetzt als Carnage-Modus bezeichnet oder was ist das? Vorher hießen die Minispiele doch einfach nur "Stunts".



Genau, das heißt nun "Carnage-Modus".



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Grafik ist ja mal nicht schlecht, muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber wenn es nur ein kurzes Vergnügen ist, werde ich mir das auch nur ausleihen...
> 
> Besten dank für deine coole Reportage..
> 
> ...




Die Screens mache ich mit Fraps. Jap leih es dir aus, macht richtig laune.
Gleich kommen noch ein paar Screenys. 


Gruß


----------



## Fransen (14. August 2008)

Ich habe es jetzt auch mal ausgeliehen
Bin mal gespannt ob ich an dem Game genauso viell Spass haben werden, wie an Dirt/Grid.

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## push@max (14. August 2008)

Stimmt, die Grafik hat eine gewisse Atmo...am Samstag ist das Spiel fällig


----------



## xTc (14. August 2008)

So, hier nochmals ein paar coole Screenshots. Ihr dürft natürlich auch welche posten. 

Gruß


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2008)

söne screens...ich poste dann wenn ich eshabe....


----------



## RomeoJ (14. August 2008)

Frage: ist dort eien 60FPS Bremse drinne im Spiel...??

und mit wieviel (FPS) spielst du das denn, bei voller Auflösung ??

danke...und sry wegen doppel Post...


----------



## xTc (15. August 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt auch mal ausgeliehen
> Bin mal gespannt ob ich an dem Game genauso viell Spass haben werden, wie an Dirt/Grid.
> 
> Greeze
> Fransen



Mh, mit Grid und Dirt kann man es schwer vergleichen. Der Fokus liegt halt auf gan anderen Aspketen bei diesem Spiel. Der reiz ist seher deine Gegner total zu zerlegen. An sich das "Crashen" hat halt große Priorität. Wer dieses Spiel ohne Crash spielt, der hat den Sinn nicht verstanden. 



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Frage: ist dort eien 60FPS Bremse drinne im Spiel...??
> 
> und mit wieviel (FPS) spielst du das denn, bei voller Auflösung ??
> 
> danke...und sry wegen doppel Post...



Ich denke da ist ein Framelimiter drin. Ich spiele auf 1280*1024 bei 8xAA und 16xAF und habe immer 60FPS. Auch wenn ich die Filterung/Details verringer hab ich immer 60FPS. 


Gruß


----------



## Fransen (15. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Mh, mit Grid und Dirt kann man es schwer vergleichen. Der Fokus liegt halt auf gan anderen Aspketen bei diesem Spiel. Der reiz ist seher deine Gegner total zu zerlegen. An sich das "Crashen" hat halt große Priorität. Wer dieses Spiel ohne Crash spielt, der hat den Sinn nicht verstanden.



Ja weiß ich auch.
Ich meinte eher, ob es mir genauso viel Spass macht und mich auch vor dem Rechner festhält wie diese beiden Spiele.
--->> das tut es, mal was anderes, hier kann ich endlich mal auf'm Gas bleiben anstatt bremsen zu müssen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. August 2008)

Flatout2 is im Moment als Vollversion der aktuellen Gamestar beigelegt.


----------



## leboga (9. September 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Flatout2 is im Moment als Vollversion der aktuellen Gamestar beigelegt.



Hab ich auch am Kiosk gesehen, aber da ich ja stolzer Ultimate Carnage 
Besitzer bin, ist mir das egal  

mfg. leboga


----------



## Andi92 (9. September 2008)

hab das game heut bekommen und muss sagen das beste flatout alles zeiten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2008)

hmmm, habs auch schon durch, nettes spiel an sich, aber da es keinen vollwertigen Multiplayer hat, ist es irgendwie das geld nicht wert, ärgert mich immer noch das ich dafür geld raus geworfen ha -.-

Auffer Lan im netzwerk hats immer am meisten spass gemacht!


----------



## leboga (9. September 2008)

Jo, icch find´s auch n bisschen mickrig für die 40€ einfach nur ein paar Rennen hintereinander zu hängen.
Aber das ist Flatout 

mfg. leboga


----------



## CentaX (9. September 2008)

Ich fand teil 2 besser als ultimate carnage... :X
Diese tollen Blend- Effekte waren klasse...  Jetzt, FOUC, fahrt mal die Kanal- Strecke 1... und dann nochmal in FO2! Ich fand, da sah die bei weitem am besten aus 
e: Von den xbox- buttons, wo man hinsieht, und der schlechten Optimierung, wollen wir mal nicht reden


----------



## xTc (9. September 2008)

Ich habe es zwar noch installiert, spiele es aber nicht mehr. 

Macht auf dauer keinen Spaß mehr. Und den Multiplayer-Modus aus Teil 2 fand ich auch besser. 

Wenn das Spiel nur 35,00 Euro oder so gekostet hätte, gut dann wäre es okay. Aber so nach ein paar Wochen würde ich glatt sagen das es zu teuer für den kurzen Spielspaß ist,


Gruß


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Dezember 2008)

Will nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass das Game bei Amazon derzeit nur 19,94 Euro kostet.

Flatout Ultimate Carnage (DVD-ROM): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## CrazyBanana (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute

da ich mir letztens Flatout UC um 9€ gekauft hab wollte ich es heute spielen.
Aber nein ich bekomme immer beim Start den "Could not obtain native displa resolution".

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, dass ich das Spiel zum laufen bringe?!

Außerdem seltsam: mit der Integierten i5 Grafik kann ich das Spiel starten nur ruckelts da gewaltig=(


PS: Ja ich weiß das der Thread schon uralt ist


----------



## Freeak (13. Juli 2010)

Genauso wie dein PC, liegt wohl daran das es die Graka nicht packt.


----------



## CrazyBanana (15. Juli 2010)

ich kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen das eine 5730 zu schwach ist!


----------



## Freeak (16. Juli 2010)

In deiner Sig steht ne FX 5500, wenn das net Stimmt änder das mal.


----------



## Papzt (16. Juli 2010)

Ich schätze er wird sein notebook gemeint haben. Er hat ja auch von der igp des i5 geredet


----------



## CrazyBanana (16. Juli 2010)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich schätze er wird sein notebook gemeint haben. Er hat ja auch von der igp des i5 geredet


 
schön das es auch Leute gibt die sich die Posts richtig durchlesen


Also kennt wer den fehler?? und weiss wie man ihn beheben kann?


----------



## Papzt (16. Juli 2010)

Hm hast du es mal mit anderen auflösungen versucht?das würde ich probieren. und fouc zickt öfters rum wenn du einen 2ten monitor angeschlossen hast das ist zumindest meine erfahrung


----------



## Cor3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Habs mir gestern per Steam für 1,90€ gekauft, über Nacht geladen weil die Server so überlastet waren, und heute Morgen wollt ichs starten.
Dann kommt das "Preparing to launch", und "installing" irgendwas :o. Dann bin ich in Steam kurz in-game, aber sofort wieder nichtmehr.
Hab schon neu installiert per Backup, weil ich mir die 4GB bei den ausgelasteten Servern nicht antun wollte.
Weiß wer was?


----------



## bne93 (22. Dezember 2013)

Habs mir heute auch mal in den Steam Sales geholt. Hab jetzt nur das Problem, dass in den Settings nur die IGP auswählbar ist, obwohl ich sogar global die gtx660m als Standardkarte eingestellt habe. Gibts irgendeine Lösung für das Problem?


----------

